# Gibson is back to it's old self



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gibson's revolutionary announcement - The Firebird X. I'm feeling lazy, so if you want details, I suggest you go to TheGearPage or MyLesPaul forums. It's a non reverse Firebird with next gen Dusk Tiger Electronics, some other new stuff and bluetooth foodswitching or something. The blue one is fugly, but I don't think the red one looks too bad. Runs on 4AA batteries. Go make your own judgement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's the video from the press conference:

[video=youtube;NkFGgVNXDWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkFGgVNXDWM&feature=player_embedded[/video]

And the press release: http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/Features/announcement-1028/

Not much to go on in the above links. This one has a little more: http://www.breitbart.com/image.php?id=iafpCNG.c8806b0465005156c3ed4b83c649cb5d.e01p0&show_article=1

Says it has built-in effects, tuner and bluetooth -- possibly to control them I guess?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

The guy talked for to and a half minutes and didn't really say anything!
I suppose the bluetooth is for "phoning in" your performance.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

maybe somebody will buy it. Not me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't see any real information on it anywhere so...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Is that Henry in the jean jacket? what a horrible public speaker.

"the revolution, now with 80% less enthusiasm"


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

It's the late 70s all over again. Instead of making quality guitars, here come the gadgets and gizmos!!!!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I hate to say it, but Gibson is becoming quite the joke with stunts like this. Very lame.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

this guy has all the charisma of an old stinky sock.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

It's officially, we're in another Norlin era!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't know who he is or what he does, but he is one of the lamest morons I have ever seen or heard. That guitar wont sell either so he and his legion of yes men are fooling themselves.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

lol "No body looks to reinvent the electric guitar"Henry Juszkiewicz

yeah cuz if it ain't broke don't fix it !


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Very sad. He doesn't seem to have a clue about his market, or product, or anything. "I'm tellin' yeah". Now there's a good sales pitch.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

you know- gibson should give one of these to nickleback.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

pickslide said:


> I hate to say it, but Gibson is becoming quite the joke with stunts like this. Very lame.


trying to emulate apple, and steve jobs. bad move on many levels, imo


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

This sucks, and its really too bad that it does. 

How about instead re-introducing old guitars with features nobody wants, just update the older models with some of the upgrades people do to their Gibby's anyway. I'm talking make guitars like the V and Explorer come stock with some EMG's and locking tuners, hell maybe even a Floyd. Put some stock bone nuts in those Les Paul's and Sg's. And for me personally for God's sake bring back the 60's slim taper neck on a Standard Les Paul. I know its easier to break but unless your really abusing your gear the neck shouldn't ever take a hit hard enough to break it. 
There are real no brainer's they could be doing instead of spending stupid money R&Ding stuff that nobody needs...and nobody buys. Seems like lately Gibson has been trying to find complicated solutions to problems that don't exist and its unfortunate, cause they used ( I'm not talking 50's, i mean as late as the 90's) to make some real nice stuff that wasn't a $5000 custom piece.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I don't know who he is or what he does, but he is one of the lamest morons I have ever seen or heard. That guitar wont sell either so he and his legion of yes men are fooling themselves.




That is good old Henry Juszkiewicz, the guy who has been running Gibson for the last 25 years. And yes, there are only 1800 of these guitars being made and sent all over the world - yes they will unfortunately sell out,... though I do admit that I like the non reverse firebird.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

While true Gibson lovers were looking for something real and real interesting, with this "toy" guitar, they distanced themselves a little more from the real buyers and the real market.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

They're clearly trying to appeal to the guitar hero crowd here. If this was a public company he'd be tossed out on his ass tomorrow for this crap if he hadn't been already.

His public speaking and stage presence, and moreover WHAT he was actually trying to say, was laughable. The difference between Henry's press conference and Steve Jobs' press conferences is Jobs is always announcing stuff that his die-hard community is salivating at the mouth for.

Makes me sad to think I bought a Gibson and gave them my money at one point in time.

I've posted this here a few times but it bears posting again in light of this I think - http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Gibson-Guitar-Reviews-E6869.htm The man has a 16% approval rating from his own employees, and if you read their comments you quickly get the impression that he is not fit to lead any company let alone Gibson.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Are Nine said:


> It's officially, we're in another Norlin era!


Hey, I love my Norlin...
(Mind you it isn't stock, but I've played stock Norlins and enjoyed it.)

However there is a Norlin similarity in that during the Norlin years Gibson put out a lot of odd stuff that nobody really wanted, and it bombed. Although some things were good ideas and bombed anyway.

But maybe that's your comparison--odd stuff that bombed.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I just realized you can post and read comments on the announcements on gibson.com

106 comments, five people hit the "Like" button. They are getting torn up up in there.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Why didn't he say anything about the really cool cement block amps? Or were they effects pedals.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is what all the kerfuffle is about - http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/Firebird/Gibson-USA/Firebird-X/Specs.aspx


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

When he handed the guy in the front row the Firebird X before the video started...did I hear Henry mutter "don't break it"??? maybe not but seems like the kind of thing he'd say...also why is he wearing a denim jacket? and speaking as if he's presenting a project in senior year of high school..."comfort...and speed" (read right off the slide in the most monotone voice ever)

This man is so boring and terrible as a CEO...check out this video, it's almost exactly the same things he's said about the firebird X "it is revolutionary....it is 15 years of R & D" that seems like a wasted 15 years to me....[video=youtube;MxwMyrk5MLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxwMyrk5MLQ[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Big spelling mistake...... Firebird -EX as in ... ya ex model ....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

This whole firebird X thing just gets better and better lol....check out the whole press conference photos....this is the caption to the overall event, accompanied by this photo "Gibson Chairman and CEO Henry Juszkiewicz introduced a new age of guitar — with the introduction of the groundbreaking Firebird X — while ushering out the old age of instruments with a good, old-fashioned guitar smashing!"









Honestly what the hell is wrong with this guy? seriously...have some respect for your companies instruments!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

what a complete idiot....this is a CEO of Gibson???


sheesh

horrible public speaker, how the hell did he get that gig?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

bolero said:


> horrible public speaker, how the hell did he get that gig?


He bought Gibson from Norlin.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't believe how dull and leaden his presentation style was. There was zero panache to it. The demo guy could play but it was with zero drama or flair. The whole 'event' felt very amateur hour. And smashing a perfectly good SG is just criminal. Smashing one of your own iconic, flagship products! These guys have rocks in their heads.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Schectertastic said:


> When he handed the guy in the front row the Firebird X before the video started...did I hear Henry mutter "don't break it"??? maybe not but seems like the kind of thing he'd say...also why is he wearing a denim jacket? and speaking as if he's presenting a project in senior year of high school..."comfort...and speed" (read right off the slide in the most monotone voice ever)
> 
> This man is so boring and terrible as a CEO...check out this video, it's almost exactly the same things he's said about the firebird X "it is revolutionary....it is 15 years of R & D" that seems like a wasted 15 years to me....[video=youtube;MxwMyrk5MLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxwMyrk5MLQ[/video]


Why does he keep yarping about "revolutionary" and "never been done before"? Are they that desperate. This guy is a huge wanker. In my former life I used to hang around a lot of CEO's and leaders of very large companies. This guy sounds like many of them I used to know that are so far out of touch from what is happening on the shop floor and in the homes of the customers that it's scary. He sounds like someone that has been told that this thing is the greatest invention of all time and he is buying it without question.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

It's not about Gibson Guitars.....it is all about Henry


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And he's been running Gibson for 25 years...

... _do I smell a deal with the devil here ???_


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I just replaced a pickup in a "Zoot Suit SG" for a customer. What a bizarre instrument. It is actually quite well made, nice neck and ebony fingerboard, but the idea of dying a bunch of seperate pieces of wood and gluing them together seems well, a little bizarre, and I'm not that much of a traditionalist really. actually I kind of like it, just because it's so weird. Each to his own...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> He bought Gibson from Norlin.



well, I guess he can do whatever he wants then...

I'll stick to buying Heritage guitars, all the more reason now


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

zontar said:


> However there is a Norlin similarity in that during the Norlin years Gibson put out a lot of odd stuff that nobody really wanted, and it bombed. Although some things were good ideas and bombed anyway.
> 
> But maybe that's your comparison--odd stuff that bombed.


That's what I meant...just didn't say it in as many words.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe their response to the Moog guitar and the Godins with the USB ports


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

When the man in your life cannot do it for you...



Robert1950 said:


> Gibson's revolutionary announcement - The Firebird X. I'm feeling lazy, so if you want details, I suggest you go to TheGearPage or MyLesPaul forums. It's a non reverse Firebird with next gen Dusk Tiger Electronics, some other new stuff and bluetooth foodswitching or something. The blue one is fugly, but I don't think the red one looks too bad. *Runs on 4AA batteries*. Go make your own judgement.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

you know, if they built a vibrating vagina into the back of it, maybe it'd sell more?


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

bolero said:


> you know, if they built a vibrating vagina into the back of it, maybe it'd sell more?


I would not sleep with this guitar.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

bolero said:


> you know, if they built a vibrating vagina into the back of it, maybe it'd sell more?





Peter said:


> I would not sleep with this guitar.


There is so only one thing to say in response to this!!!

YouTube - Shaggy - It Wasn't Me (Music Video)
[video=youtube;cQ4axo9rmJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ4axo9rmJY[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Spot the Loonie*

Remember the Monty Python sketch Spot the Loonie?


----------



## skimhit (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats it I give up, this monstrosity, and spending the last two days trying to set up a Gibson style bridge its over, i,m done.
Next guitar/ Fender Deluxe /more likely for the money I save/Custom shop.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Are Nine said:


> That's what I meant...just didn't say it in as many words.


Good to know.

I think this might be worse than Norlin in that respect.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What Henry had to say,...




> Originally Posted by *Henry J.*
> _
> "I find it very interesting the very strong reactions to a new product introduction when the product has not been heard, felt and played in person. One can certainly not like a guitar after playing it, but it is a bit of a stretch to infer diabolic meaning to an instrument based on pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> ... Henry's quote... "This is a revolutionary product that took millions of dollars of R&D investment, many years of intense work, and 6 development teams in different parts of the world. Multiple patents have been filed on various aspects of this."


A camel is a horse designed by committee.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Hamstrung said:


> A camel is a horse designed by committee.


the difference here is, a camel is very useful in particular situations


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

While it is true that the Tele, the Les Paul, the Strat, the P-Bass, etc, did receive scorn & disbelief when they came out--for they were all revolutionary in some way, they were born out of meeting needs of musicians.

This is just Gibson's version of a Variax, not so revolutionary in many ways, and it seems Gibson should be focusing on other stuff first--get that in order and then introduce this sort of stuff if that's what they want to do.
But we guitarists can be very conservative gear wise.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

Even funnier now is the fact that on Gibson's website, under the "products" heading it has the following subsections: "Firebird X - Electric Guitars - Acoustic Guitars" in that order....this POS deserved it's own section somehow? they are banking WAY to heavily on this product....all the eggs in one basket...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am speculating that Henry is shooting to create his own legacy, like Ted McCarty did with the Les Paul, the ES335, SG, Flying V, Explorer, Firebird, etc. Not quite sure if he will hit the target.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I am speculating that Henry is shooting to create his own legacy, like Ted McCarty did with the Les Paul, the ES335, SG, Flying V, Explorer, Firebird, etc. Not quite sure if he will hit the target.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

LOL!!!!

nice one


----------

